

How to create your mobile app backend with Kinvey and ql.io - jamesbrady
http://trigger.io/cross-platform-application-development-blog/2012/11/01/how-to-create-your-mobile-app-backend-with-kinvey-and-ql-io-2/

======
idea_shot
ql.io looks powerful. How much time does it take to learn/build the
integrations?

